# Nemesiidae from Rurrenabaque



## GoTerps (Feb 16, 2008)

I was given some of these awhile back as tiny little slings... just dug some of them out today for some photos.  













Eric


----------



## Pulk (Feb 16, 2008)

That looks really cool, how big is it?


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 16, 2008)

That one is about 1" in legspan, but still growing.  

There is a picture of an adult in one of the Sklipkan journals (4/2005).  

Eric


----------



## syndicate (Feb 16, 2008)

nice shots Eric!


----------



## stonemantis (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice pictures Eric.


----------



## lhystrix (May 31, 2008)

Hey, Eric.
Just curious how these guys are doing and if more images are coming.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, that looks so similar to a diplurid, which is what I supposed mine is, and I am still not sure what my species is.  :wall:


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 4, 2009)

It's been a year, so here are some updated pics I took today...













Also, I got bitten on the finger by this spider while taking these pictures... bit me a few times quickly and drew blood... some light tingling and numbness, but not bad.  

Eric


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Apr 5, 2009)

hey,
I once got a moult of those for ID purposes. In my opinion it´s a Nemesiidae (definetly no Dipluridae!), maybe _Rachias_ sp.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice pics! How big are they now?


----------



## GoTerps (May 12, 2009)

And here is a mature male!  He'll get to mate with my 2 females soon... wish me luck!







Eric


----------



## Hamburglar (May 12, 2009)

Good luck indeed...  very interesting looking spider.


----------



## mitchrobot (May 12, 2009)

nice looking spider  

how big did they end up getting?


----------



## GoTerps (May 12, 2009)

mitchrobot said:


> how big did they end up getting?


I'd say that male is between 2 and 2.5"

Eric


----------



## cacoseraph (May 13, 2009)

are they cranky?


all the Nem species we have in CA seem to be rather ill tempererd.   and metallic... hmm.

beautiful little things


did all the slings come from the same mom?  would be interesting to see what happens in a few gens if so.   i would say if only good specimens are bred it could be ok, but if every single specimen, even the tardy ones, are bred it might lead to problems.  of course, that doesn't rule out double recessives and problems that are not visible externally


----------



## BooYaKa (May 6, 2010)

Hi. I have some slings of this species too. But no information about them  Are they dangerous?







They are really beautiful.


----------



## marclar (May 6, 2010)

Are they myglamorphs ?


----------



## BooYaKa (May 7, 2010)

Mygalomorphae -> Nemesiidae

They are from the same family that acanthogonathus francki. But it is definitely other genus. Maybe someone knows what species it is. I don't know nothing about these spiders.


----------

